# S. Maculatus Breeding



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

www.opefe.com/Breed_Smacu.html


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

www.opefe.com/Breed_Smacu.html fixed.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Theres a guy in Michigan who has also bred macs...


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeh he breeds them a lot. Check out NO LINKS ALLOWED.com they have pictures of the fry and growth.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> Yeh he breeds them a lot. Check out NO LINKS ALLOWED.com they have pictures of the fry and growth.
























you CANT mention XXXX XXXXX site here!!!!!!!

Not even his name.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> lament configuration Posted Aug 15 2006, 06:27 PM
> QUOTE(SpeCiaLisT @ Aug 15 2006, 01:49 PM)
> 
> Yeh he breeds them a lot. Check out NO LINKS ALLOWED.com they have pictures of the fry and growth.
> ...


The person you were refering to is persona non grata at PFURY. Check with Mike (Xenon) or Jeff (Grosse Gurke) if you want the reason's "why".


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It's interesting to say the least!!!


----------

